

Next Hacker News DC Meetup TOMORROW, June 28th - RKlophaus
http://meetup.hackernewsdc.org/events/21756741/

======
Cherian_Abraham
I like the "Book Trading" idea. I would have brought my copy of "Founder
Stories" by Jessica. Being in Richmond, I wish I could come down to DC.

By the way, if you live in and around Richmond, reply back to this so that we
can put something similar together in Richmond.

~~~
MetricMike
I go to college in Richmond, but live in Fairfax during the summer so I'm
pretty excited to go to one of these after almost a year of "Oh, I should
drive up but I have class the next day".

~~~
Omnipresent
I'm in the fairfax area as well. We should def have something for NOVA seeing
how traffic sucks going into DC

